# 21 Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith in Humanity



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, some of these pics brought tears to my eyes. The "waiter's tip" & "Rio de Janeiro" ones really touched me. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

You beat me to it!  .... some of these are so touching! I love the letter from the lady to the waiter, Luke. And also the general getting emotional when then protestors gave him a birthday cake!


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to say the ones that touched me the most are the two guys who rescued the sheep, and the guy rescuing the woman's Shih Tzu. 

Something about risking yourself for others really inspires me.


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

If only the world could have more nice people like this. You know how UFC fighters prance around and show the middle finger after they KO an opponent? Yeah they are total pieces of **** with no honor. Twice I KOed someone and twice I walked over to make sure they were ok and not severely injured. I swear most people here in the states have no respect or humility.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

The dry cleaning one was awesome. Same with the one with the bookstore. <3


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

this made me sad but hopeful that are society isnt as damaged as i thought it was


----------



## Glasur (Jun 17, 2012)

No real affect on me I much be cold hearted.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I admit, I cried looking at some of these pictures.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The first one is awesome


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

The ones which moved me are the one of the homeless girl, the general and the protestor, and the one of the family cheque. 

The last one of the baby is just adoraaaaaaable!


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Nah, it didn't really do it for me. Not after what I've been through.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

these were so inspiring and yes gave me hope for humanity. thank you! you're a sweetheart!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

You know... this inspired me more to do things for people. I've considered leaving a lovely note at mom n pop restaurants I've been to this month. Not only have the food been great, but the customer service has been awesome as well. I should do that the next time.. leave a lovely note next to the tip. Some businesses just aren't appreciated enough :\ as opposed to major fast food chains and whatnot.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

no


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Good laugh. I don't know why but I find photos of animals being rescued hilarious.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

I cried. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I loved these! Gosh,it felt refreshing to look at them!


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I teared up a bit looking at those pictures and it instantly put me in a better mood. Now I know I should look up stuff like this when I'm feeling really down instead of looking at negative things. This makes me feel a lot happier and hopeful.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

> This picture of a villager carrying stranded kittens to dry land during floods in Cuttack City, India.


omfg why is one of the kittens in the water? :eek


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

bahh the one of the girl helping her competitor and the fireman with the kitty were my favorites.


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

This is what the world needs more of. They were really swt.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

This has somewhat lifted the mindset that I have had about humanity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

just which that everybody was like that :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Came across these pictures before - the book one is my favourate


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Secretaz said:


> omfg why is one of the kittens in the water? :eek


I think that's the mom. Adult cats are good swimmers.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I love the first one bc I am a christian and have a lesbian mom whom I love so much. She's doing a double at a crappy job just for me, so I wouldn't dare hurt her in anyway.  But what really has me in tears is mj's. Man in the mirror. If I want the world to be a better place, I need to stop walking around with a chip on my shoulder and look in the mirror and make that change. I love that song


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Love em all!  <3


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

My Dad and I have a nightmare trying to name the bread the right animal when we go to Sainsbury's.


----------

